# An Outbackers.com 1St!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> This has already been posted in the "Acadia Rally" thread but is important enough to warrant it's very own thread, too!!! Besides, I wanted to be sure no one missed it!!!:
> 
> Outbackers.com reached a new high this past week with it's very 1st Re-Comittment ceremony taking place at a Rally!!! Congratulations to Eric & Tina (egregg57)!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow! Congrats Eric and Tina - what a great place to do this!! (So, how many years is it?







)...

Thanks for sharing the photos Wolfie!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Was an Awesome time!!

Congrats again Eric and Tina

And how cool having the bagpipes echoing through the campground









We also had a 27th anniversary on the 27th..... Greg and Deb..........







many 1sts and a Great Location!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very cool!
Congratulations Eric and Tina!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very cool!
> Congratulations Eric and Tina!
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations Y'all! That was really cool!

Tomorrow is our 28th year anniversary.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Very cool! Congratulations!! Today is our 32nd...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!! Everyone looked so nice! I have to say the final pic is my favorite! notice Stacie's black flip flops under her Judges robe!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you ALL!!!


----------

